# 745i Sport Seats



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a new Sterling Grey 2004 745i (4 months old) with the sports package. If you're familiar with the seats in this model, you know that the sides of the front seats are raised and are designed to hug the driver's lower body. Being 6' 4" and about 225 lbs., it is a little hard for me to easily slide into the sport seats without compacting the raised left side of the driver's seat, and I'm starting to notice some creases in the leather from frequently getting in and out of the car. I've tried contorting my body while getting into the car so I miss that part of the seat on the way in, but it's a real pain. The seat is already adjusted as low to the floor of the car that it can go.

Any suggestions as to how I can keep this creasing in the leather to a minimum? I haven't conditioned the seats yet, but I'm looking to do so in the next month or so.

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

On my 745, without the sport package, when I use the adjustment which tethers the wings on the seat-back, it also raises/lowers the wings on the seat-bottom. Is that not the case on your sport seats?


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

I can't figure out how to raise or lower the wings...they honestly don't appear to be adjustable.

In the manual on page 47 (http://homepage.mac.com/rost12/e65/2004Manual.pdf), the only related adjustment I can find is for thigh support in the front of the seat.

Jason


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

The wings on mine are adjusted by pressing the lumbar seat adjustment selector, which is the top left, the one closest to the dash and top of the console, shaped much like a half-moon. Once selected, the wings are adjusted by rotating the dial forward/back. Sport Seats have all the same 24 adjustments as Comfort Seats. Note, some seat adjustment functions are disabled when the power window lock feature is active.


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

kd2789mo said:


> The wings on mine are adjusted by pressing the lumbar seat adjustment selector, which is the top left, the one closest to the dash and top of the console, shaped much like a half-moon. Once selected, the wings are adjusted by rotating the dial forward/back. Sport Seats have all the same 24 adjustments as Comfort Seats. Note, some seat adjustment functions are disabled when the power window lock feature is active.


When you say that the wings can be adjusted, do you mean they can be moved up and down? I tried doing what you mentioned and most of what I saw only affected the lumbar support. The wings did not move...in fact, they don't look like they're capable of moving. Rotating the dial forward/backward resulted in some sound, and I swear it felt like it was only trying to adjust the lumbar. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

When I select the lumbar button, and rotate the dial either clockwise/counter-clockwise, the "wings" which move in and out are the outermost parts of the seat, on the seat-back up/down your body's side (rib area), and on the seat-bottom along the outer part of your thighs between the buttocks and knees. I have the Comfort Seat Package in mine, which should have the identical adjustments in the Sport Seats with the Sport Package.
The two lumbar adjustments available in this mode are operated by toggling the dial up/down to move the lumber curvature from the lower back to the upper back, and by toggling the dial front/back to inflate/deflate the lumbar support.


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

kd2789mo said:


> When I select the lumbar button, and rotate the dial either clockwise/counter-clockwise, the "wings" which move in and out are the outermost parts of the seat, on the seat-back up/down your body's side (rib area), and on the seat-bottom along the outer part of your thighs between the buttocks and knees. I have the Comfort Seat Package in mine, which should have the identical adjustments in the Sport Seats with the Sport Package.
> The two lumbar adjustments available in this mode are operated by toggling the dial up/down to move the lumber curvature from the lower back to the upper back, and by toggling the dial front/back to inflate/deflate the lumbar support.


I don't think I have that adjustment. In reading the specs page on BMW's site, my driver's seat is only 12-way.

Mine: "Power front sport seats (12-way driver's, 10-way passenger's) with adjustable thigh support".

Yours: "16-way power front Comfort seats with 4-way lumbar support; includes articulated upper backrest, adjustable backrest width, adjustable thigh support, passenger's-seat memory, active head restraints with adjustable side support"

I belive I can only adjust the thigh support along the front of the seat, either in or out. I've inspected the wings along the sides of the seat and they're stiched to the middle of the seat well. I don't think they can move on a 12-way.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe you are correct. In the OM it states:
_*Sports seat Adjustment*
In addition to the electric power seat functions, several other adjustment options are also available with the sports seat:
- Thigh support
- Height of the head restraint:_
The line: _"In addition to the electric power seat functions"_ refers to the standard non-comfort power seats. The "wing" adjustment is a feature of the Comfort Seat Package.


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

kd2789mo said:


> I believe you are correct. In the OM it states:
> _*Sports seat Adjustment*
> In addition to the electric power seat functions, several other adjustment options are also available with the sports seat:
> - Thigh support
> ...


I appreciate your help, even though I'd really like to have those additional adjustments.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll be in Irvine in Jan....wanna trade cars for a day


----------



## jraneses (Oct 12, 2004)

kd2789mo said:


> I'll be in Irvine in Jan....wanna trade cars for a day


Maybe, just maybe...I'll have to talk the wife into it.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm driving my C5 there, black on black leather. She'll look good driving down the 405. Seats have adjustable wings!


----------

